# T-Shirt Scripts



## axgillette (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, i have been looking for hours with no luck.

I have a website i am building to sell t-shirts with my designs.

So basically the kind of script i am looking for is one where the customer selects the design they want from the gallery, then it takes them to the script where they select the color and size, gender of the t-shirt. That's it, that is all i want it to do. Then of course from there they can purchase the design.

Any idea what kind of script that would be? I have seen them out there on a few sites. Just got no clue what it would be called, or who makes it.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Most off the shelf shopping cart can do this, you just need to look at it the other way round and start out with the design as your initial product (instead of the shirt) then add variables (options) such as shirt type, size, color which are chosen after the design has been selected.

Use a cart like Pinnacle Cart which has the functionality to charge more for a white shirt than a dark shirt or more for a XXXXL shirt compared to a small shirt.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Paypal allows you to create your own Carts with images, Buy Now, Donate and other buttons.


----------



## axgillette (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is a sample of what i am talking about, look at the attachment.

Along with this is another table with the image of the t-shirt with the design on it, and right below or above it the price and info. Makes sense? I hope it does. Otherwise i am lost on this one as much as i lost you all.

Thanks to all that have replied.

As i mentioned before, i don't need to give the customer design capabilities as the design is has already been chosen by them clicking on the design they want from the previous page.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

It has already been stated that a lot of out of the box carts can do this for you. Take a look at CubeCart.


----------



## axgillette (Apr 28, 2009)

tcrowder said:


> It has already been stated that a lot of out of the box carts can do this for you. Take a look at CubeCart.


Yep, your right, they sure have. But sometimes there are scripts, and other sources you can use that are out there to add to the shopping cart. Not all carts have that exact capability. Some offer something similar, some don't. Some need extra coding involved, some don't.

Thus is why i asked, then posted again with a sample to see if by any chance someone knew of something. I know most of the carts out there, i even have several stores already running using different ones. Yet the ones i use just offer simple deal, and like what i am looking for.

I guess i will have to break down and write a script for this and resell it. Looks like there is a large market out there for this.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can do a search for Shopping Cart Coding using JavaScript. I'm sure you find what you need.


----------

